# Melted Wax Ring?



## mc handyman (May 17, 2009)

We got a call from one of our ragular customers. It is a resort/lodge. They recently had an issue with "Bed Bugs" and had the pest control company come in and exterminate the nasties. 

They called and asked if I would look at their toilet as the said it was leaking. I figured it may have been a supply line that lost its seal but it wasn't. It is leaking from the base.

The toilet is located on a heated slab. When the exterminators came in they turned the in-slab heat up to the max and set up two portable jet heaters to burn out the bugs. Is it possible for the wax ring to melt from the increase temperature or could it be another issue?

I won't touch it simply because I am not a licensed plumber but I do want to ensure they find the source of the problem.


----------



## bob14-0 (Mar 26, 2008)

I've heard that wax rings are replaced with plastic ring whenever radiant floor is installed for the reasons you site. Not a plumber either but your theory is quite plausible.

Bob


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

Pull that toilet and tell us if there is a pool of wax underneath. I don't care if you are a plumber or not. Your father wasn't Casanova and he managed to reproduce.

I like the melting of wax rings by the exterminators. I like it a lot.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Dude, it's a toilet....you can do it man...I believe in you brother...take the plunge and loosen the 2 bolts.:laughing:

Use plumbers putty

Mike


----------



## mc handyman (May 17, 2009)

Okay!!! That is the last time I take advice from a PLUMBER!!! So swung out to the resort this morning and removed the toilet. Sure enough- the ring was all slumped down and deformed. 

Ohh and another surprise... there was a massive terd that fell out of the toilet! How do you guys sleep at night? I have seen some nasty stuff but this terd had corn and peas in it! The smell... ohh 

OUt of all the tradesman I bow to you guys! You guys are the ones that battle in the trenches everyday! Thumbs up to you!:thumbsup:

Have you guys ever heard of this happening before? The whoel melting of the wax?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Have you guys ever heard of this happening before?


Yeah I've heard of turds falling out of toilets from time to time.:laughing:

I know when they exterminate bed bugs they install as many electric heaters as your circuitry can handle to cook the buggers...and wax is well.....wax.


----------



## wyoming 1 (May 7, 2008)

I will check with my Radiant floor guy in the morning but if they cranked it up all the way up and usally in the slab is set to run at around 120-140 so the theory is sound.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

melted ring?


get ready for it










some one must of taken a hot dump:w00t:


----------



## bob14-0 (Mar 26, 2008)

mc handyman said:


> OUt of all the tradesman I bow to you guys! You guys are the ones that battle in the trenches everyday! Thumbs up to you!:thumbsup:


Let's not get carried away - When I started out in a plumbing warehouse back in '73, I was once called to the job from a plumber who told the boss he had an emergency and needed help. The emergency was a another trade took a crap in one of the tubs and the warehouse guy had to clean it up. On that day, I may not have possessed the skills to pour a lead joint, but I had more oakum than the plumber!

**** runs down hill, who needs a level?

Bob


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Hah!

I just had to put a torch to one to get the water closet to set. 

Turns out wax gets hard when you leave it out in the van in 15 degree weather. :whistling

Thought about throwing it in the customers microwave for a quick minute but decided to pull the torch out instead. :w00t:


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

So, what is the proper ring to install when there is a heated floor?


----------



## Timber Jockey (Nov 12, 2010)

There is a composite, or "plastic" toilet seal, meant to be used with radiant heated floors. It works great!


----------



## mc handyman (May 17, 2009)

Timber Jockey said:


> There is a composite, or "plastic" toilet seal, meant to be used with radiant heated floors. It works great!


 
That is what I thought. The local supply house out in the woods there didn't have one though. That is actually becoming standard in new construction regardless if there is in-floor heat isn't it?


----------



## mc handyman (May 17, 2009)

paulie said:


> Hah!
> 
> I just had to put a torch to one to get the water closet to set.
> 
> ...


Haha I could only imagine what your client would think if they saw you looking at the wax ring bubbling up in the nuker. Did the torch work well?


----------



## Timber Jockey (Nov 12, 2010)

mc handyman said:


> That is what I thought. The local supply house out in the woods there didn't have one though. That is actually becoming standard in new construction regardless if there is in-floor heat isn't it?


 I still use the wax rings with extensions when working on toilets, if there is NO heated floor. As soon as the client has any style of heated floor installed in the bathroom area, I switch to the "plastic" ring. In MY opinion..the tried and true wax seal does a perfectly good job..that is until you introduce heated floors. Don't know if it's better in ALL cases. JEEZ...what would the bees do if we stop using was rings???


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

I don't use wax rings, nor do I use anything made of plastic designed to replace them.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> I don't use wax rings, nor do I use anything made of plastic designed to replace them.


 

OK ill bite, What do you use to seal it??


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Snobnd said:


> OK ill bite, What do you use to seal it??


A lot of plumbers use plumbers putty, it's kinda old school. I've used it and it does work but I prefer wax of course.

Mike


----------



## wyoming 1 (May 7, 2008)

My radiant floorguy said yes they will melt and sag, he recommended a neoprene gasket


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Ask your radiant floor guy why he feels he needs to run the heat 1/8" from the flange.:blink:

I've done a ton of in floor heat and it's very rare to have a ring melt. People who wrap tubes around a toilet flange are morons.

Mike


----------

